# Modbus und S7 300



## Taddy (3 April 2006)

Hallo
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bussystem ? (Modbus und S7 CP)
Ich schreibe Programme für eine S7 300 und muss als Schnittstelle mit Fremdfirma Modbus freigeben. CP 341 ist die richtige Entscheidung ?


----------



## Parz (3 April 2006)

Es gibt von Siemens einen Treiber für Modbus Slave und einen für Modbus Master. Wenn du eine Master betreiben must hast du einigen Programmieraufwand vor dir. Die Baugruppe CP 341 ist in Ordnung. Bei der S7-400 ist es eine CP 441-2 . Die Modbus Treiber haben das RTU-Format. ASCII(Binär)-Format wird soweit ich informiert bin nicht unterstützt. In die CP 341 wird ein Hardware-Dongel eingesetzt. Achte darauf das dieser fest in der Baugruppe steckt, sonst funktioniert der Treiber nicht.


----------



## Taddy (3 April 2006)

Hallo
Danke für die schnellle Antwort


----------

